
Show HN: Connecting travelers with local hosts over coffee - Zojuba
https://zojuba.com/
======
Zojuba
Hey, creator here.

Our goal is to be the 2016 version of guide books and online reviews -
travelers grabbing coffee with local hosts who have years of local experience
and knowledge. It's a great way for travelers to personalize and plan their
adventures in a new land - food, entertainment, activities, nightlife, history
- with a local host who shares their interests.

Would love to hear your thoughts and whether you would use Zojuba as a
traveler.

